
Ask HN: Should VW open up the source code for their engine control firmware? - OliverJones
The Volkswagen company, recently in big trouble for engine control firmware that apparently subverted emissions testing, could make the choice to release the source code for that firmware.<p>* An obvious upside to the company would be the many-eyes factor looking for defects.
* They might be able to turn such a decision into a public-relations win, as part of a new commitment to transparency.
* There&#x27;s a downside: inept or malicious hackers driving modded cars that spew pollutants.
* They may perceive an intellectual property downside.<p>What you you think, HN readers?  Is this a good idea for VW? What would it take to convince them to do this?
======
monkbroc
VW does not own most of the software running in their cars. Most software is
IP of their many suppliers. Those suppliers sell the same software to many car
manufacturers so to say they would oppose giving their source code to VW so it
could release it to the public is an understatement.

